# Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?



## Algusmaximus (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

da wir auf unserem Großgrundstück :? nicht mehr viel Platz haben, aber die Wassermenge des Teiches vergrößern wollen, haben wir einige Fragen hierzu. Ich hoffe auf einige Tipps und die Einschätzung der erfahrenen Teichbauer hier.

Wir dachten uns, man könnte eventuell den Raum unter der Holzterrasse nutzen um den Teich zu vergrößern. Spricht aus teichbiologischer Sicht etwas dagegen, so ca. 2m unter die Terrasse zu gehen in Richtung Haus? 

Der Teich hat im Moment eine Länge von 5m Lx 2,5m B,  x1,2  T. Wir kommen auf ca. 8000l. Terrassenüberstand ist im Moment ca. 50cm. 
Viel zu wenig Wasser ür Koi. Wenn wir noch ca. 2m unter die Terrasse gehen, und die Tiefe auf 2m erhöhen, kämen wir auf ca. 18 - 20000l. Je nachdem wieviel Flachwasserbereich wir noch stehen lassen.
WIe seht Ihr das? Spricht etwas gegen so einen "dunklen Bereich" unter der Terrasse? Im Winter kann ich mir vorstellen hat es sicher Vorteile, wie sieht es für die Fische aus, Wasserbiologie so ganz ohne Sonne in diesem Bereich?
Der Abstand zwischen Holzdecke und Wasser wären ca. 50cm.
Wir hoffen auf Eure Meinung zu dem Thema.
Danke und Gruß
Ralf


----------



## karsten. (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Moin 

keinesfalls ... spricht was dagegen

das ist eine Gute Idee für Leute auf kleinem Grund 

im Gegenteil wenn beim Bau die anerkannten Regeln der Technik
eingehalten werden
kann es sogar sehr vorteilhaft sein Teichbreiche zu beschatten.

Ich hatte immer Schattenteiche 
und überhängende Ufer sind ja im Prinziep nix anderes wie Dein Plan 



mfG


----------



## pema (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Hallo Ralf,
wie wäre es mit 'Fenstern' in der Terasse. Sprich mit Plexiglas verglaste Bereiche in der Holzterrasse, die Licht und Sicht ermöglichen. 
Stell ich mir sehr spannend vor.
petra


----------



## Aqua0403 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Hallo,
ich finde, dass ist keine schlechte Idee und vor allem bietet sich ja auch ein Schattenbereich, wie schon gesagt. Ich würde aber eine Klappe einbauen um so auch diesen Bereich im Auge zu haben, z.b.wenn ein kranker Fisch sich da verkriecht und man das nicht merkt ist das schlecht. Außerdem würde ich die Filteranlage auch gleich dadrunter einbauen, also wenn es passt. 


Grüße Emre


----------



## Algusmaximus (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Hm, stimmt, irgendwie muss man ja auch noch dran an den Bereich. .
Drunterschwimmen und dann mit Taucherbrille, oder eine Klappe. Muss aber mechanisch schon stabil gelöst werden. Oder man kombiniert beide Ideen, Klappe für Revision aus Glas. Mal nachdenken wie man sowas machen könnte. . .  Gute Ideen.


----------



## VolkerN (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Hallo Ralf,

wir haben unsere Holz-Terasse im vergangenen Jahr erneuert und den Teich zum Teil ueberbaut. 
Die Fische nutzen den Bereich sehr gern als schattige Ecke und um sich natuerlich auch zu "verstecken" 

Bei Reinigungsaktionen komm ich immer noch unter den Teil vom Holzdeck ...und von der gegenueberliegenden Seite ists auch gut einsehbar.

Das mit der Plexiglasscheibe ist eine interessante Idee  ...solang es nicht als Laufflaeche genutzt wird. Ich denk da zerkratzts dann recht schnell.


----------



## Algusmaximus (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Ah sehr interessant. Man sieht auch wie ihr den Unterbau gemacht habt. 

Wir müssten ca. 2,5m in der Breite frei schwebend abfangen. Links und rechts Auflage auf der Trockensteinmauer.
Hab gerade eben schon mal gegoogelt, So eine begehbare Glaseinlage (Quarzglas, Rutschhemmend) z.B. in den Maßen 130 x 70 kostet ca. 300 Euro. Muss man nur überlegen wie man das mit dem klappbaren Rahmen und der vierseitigen Auflage realisiert.


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Hallo.

Wenn du die Terrasse über dem Teich aus Holz baust, bedenke auf jeden Fall, dass du deutlich stabilere Grundbalken benötigst, die sich auf die Spannweite nicht durchbiegen. Auch würde ich wohl lieber richtige Fundamente als Auflagefläche für die Balken machen und diese nicht nur auf die Trockenmauer stellen. Den Einbau der Glasplatte würde ich zudem dann direkt auf die Unterkonstrution legen und mit dem Terrassenholz einfach einrahmen. Die Dielenstärke würde ich dann in 33mm oder 27mm wählen, je nachdem, wie stark die Glasplatte ist. Sollte sie dicker sein, kannst du die Unterkonstruktion noch mit einer Oberfäse bearbeiten und so alles bündig machen. Nur die Unterkonstruktion sollte die Traglast und Stärke haben. Aber das ergibt sich ja von selbst dann. Die Plexiglasplatte als Klappe, würde ich mit den Kofferraum-Hydraulik-Teilen versehen. So hast du die Möglichkeit , dass sie leicht auf und zu geht.

Das wäre mal so eine Idee. Sieht bestimmt mal gut aus, bin gespannt.

Grüße


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Servus Ralf

Sorry wenn ich nicht dem Mainstream folge ...

Wäre/ist es nicht paradox sich einen Teich anzulegen, um nicht wenig Geld und ihn dann unter einer Holzterrasse zu verstecken ...

Ist es nicht noch paradoxer, wenn man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, daß sich der Teich in die andere Richtung, locker durch den Wegfall des Rasens erweitern lassen würde ...

OK, ich kenne die Bodenbeschaffenheit dort nicht .... vielleicht liegt ja dort die Stromzuleitung, der Abwasserkanal oder die Gaszuleitung ...

Nur ich stell mir unter einem Teich doch ein "Sichtbares" Stück Wasser vor ... vorallem wenn noch so edle Fische wie Koi darin schwimmen sollen ...

Nur meine Meinung ....


----------



## VolkerN (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wäre/ist es nicht paradox sich einen Teich anzulegen, um nicht wenig Geld und ihn dann unter einer Holzterrasse zu verstecken ...
> 
> Ist es nicht noch paradoxer, wenn man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, daß sich der Teich in die andere Richtung, locker durch den Wegfall des Rasens erweitern lassen würde ...



Hallo Helmut,

ich muss ja jetzt schon aus Prinzip den zumindestens leicht ueberbauten Teich "verteidigen" *lach*

Bei uns war der Teich auch schon mit der alten Holzterasse (vom Vorbesitzer) ueberbaut. Fuer mich haben folgende Gruende dafuer gesprochen es wieder so zu machen:

Ich finde es ist bei der Gesamtgestaltung (Teich/Terasse) ein verbindendes Stilelement.

...die Fische haben immer einen Bereich (auch im Winter bei geringerer Vegetation) wo sie drunter "verschwinden" koennen ...uebrigens auch Kroeten verkruemeln sich gern dorthin. 

Auch oder grad wenn ich nicht soviel Platz zur Verfuegung haette faend ich die Idee mit der unterbauten Terasse ganz gut (allein schon weil meine bessere Haelfte  lieber Rasen als Teich im Garten mag) 

Wenn ich oben sitze kommen die Fischlis immer bis zu mir und bis unter die Terasse geschwommen. Also ich sitz sozusagen ein bissl im/ueberm Teich. Das find ich einfach schoen. 

Letztlich ists aber natuerlich auch einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## Algusmaximus (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich vergrößern, unter der Terrasse?*

Ja danke für die weiteren Meinungen. 

Der Teich lässt sich in Richtung des Rasens vielleicht durch Wegfall desselben noch um zwei Meter verlängern. Dann ist nämlich beim Doppelhaus schon Schluss. Und wir wollen ja noch irgendwie am Teich vorbeikommen. Also das Bild zeigt das nicht so deutlich, aber viel mehr geht nicht. 
Sagen wir mal ohne Kiesrand noch so 1m max. Mit scharfer Steinkante dann. Also da geht wirklich nicht mehr viel.
 Mir geht es ja primär um die Erhöhung der Wassermenge.
 Ich hab letzte Woche fast 5 Grad Temperaturschwankung Nacht / Tag gehabt. Das ist halt Stress für die Fische.
Wir haben ja jetzt schon die Terrasse etwas über dem Teich und finden es ganz toll, quasi über den Fischen zu sitzen. Die Kinder lassen ihre Füsse ruhig ins Wasser hängen, die Koi nuckeln an den Zehen. Ist halt schon süß. Ich finds auch ok, wenn die Fische sich mal zurückziehen können. 
Die sind eh den ganzen Tag heftig unterwegs, da gibts genug Möglichkeiten zur Beobachtung. 
Ich will trotz beschränkter Teichgröße dennoch einen kleinen Flachwasserbereich machen, mit Bodengrund drinnen und Pflanzen. Wenn sie sich unbeobachtet fühlen geht da so richtig die Post ab, wühlen, nach Futter schnuffeln und üble Pöbeleien untereinander an aussichtsreichen Stellen. 
Daher glaube ich sie hängen doch meistens im sichtbaren Bereich herum. 
Wie Volker schreibt, das Grundstück würde mit reiner Wasserfläche hinter dem Haus nicht mehr harmonisch wirken. So haben wir auch noch ein wenig Gerten drum rum. 
Wir wären bei ca. 6m x 2,5m bis 3m   in Form eines Pantoffeltierchens.Wenn wir die 2m Tiefe packen mit Pflanzenzone schätze ich mal so 20.000l oder mehr. Das wäre für ca. 10 -15 Koi (Keine Jumbos) denk ich grad noch ok.


----------

